# Carplan to Sponsor England v Italy tonight Win Demonshine



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CarPlan sponsors England football battle against Italy

CarPlan Demon Shine is to sponsor England's friendly against Italy tonight (Tuesday 31 March), to be broadcast live on ITV1.

The innovative car care brand CarPlan will be shown the sideline LED boards at Juventus Stadium during the game, which kicks off at 7:45pm (BST).

England manager Roy Hodgson's line-up will take on a strong Italian side, with players such as Wayne Rooney, Danny Welbeck and Joe Hart all hoping for a win following their 4-0 victory over Lithuania at Wembley last Friday.

Marium Ali, Marketing Director of Bury-based CarPlan, says: 'England and Italy are two of the world's premier football teams and both are known for their passion for the game. It's only right that a company founded in the North West, arguably the football capital of England, should be sponsoring what promises to be a fantastic match.'

The match will be broadcast to millions of international viewers via ITV1's live, primetime coverage of the game, which will run between 7:30pm and 10:10pmwith analysis and highlights following the game.

Got a little competition running on Facebook - Guess the Score ( entries close at kickoff) for your chance to win a CarPlan Demon Shine Spray-on Shine...

https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Will keep an eye out for this.

England 2 - Italy 3?


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you guess more than once?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

1-1 probably


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

2-1 italy


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

It's gonna be 10-0 to England:lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I was going to watch England play, but then I realized I had plans to test Bear traps.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

1-0 to Italy, I reckon as I'm not on Facebook....


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm going for a 4-1 England but no FACEBOOK


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

2-2


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

2-1 England


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I thing it will be 1-1, I got a funny feeling that Pellè will score the first goal, maybe around the 29th minute mark. Maybe Townsend will get a goal for England as he is due a goal!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

scoobyboy1 said:


> I thing Italy will win 1-0, I got a funny feeling that Pellè will score the first goal, maybe around the 29th minute mark.


Close but no cigar


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like I got the score right......on here.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Close but no cigar


Not sure what your on about Have you read my post!!!:thumb:


----------

